# help with letterhead



## rick47 (Jun 21, 2009)

My home haunt for this coming year will be "Bone Farm". Am making labels for potion bottles, Want to make some cards, logo for my shirt. I guess I'm brain dead when it comes to art. Was going to use a skull with the words "Bone Farm" but that seemed a little lame. What would be a good logo,,,letter head:googly:


----------



## Uncleanspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

Zombie holocaust is a great font to use. Just google zombie holocaust font and it should bring you to dafont.com. There you can search for other "interesting" fonts to start your collection. I found several that were very creepy and all were free. Might I also suggest looking for clip art online. Some have costs associated with them but others are free downloads. Just be careful...anything with the word "free" online might also contain viruses or take you to places you might not nomally want to go. Make sure your antivirus is up to date.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Since it's a bone "farm", how about going with an animal skellie like this?:










The skellie I found with a Google search on "horse skeleton" and the font is Roaring Fire, available in Paint and Word.


----------



## rick47 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thinks for the ideas...I'll be looking at the fonts at defont and a skeleton of a horse,cow or other farm animal will work... Thanks for taking the time to help..


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

I love this font.......


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

I have images of vegetables growing that are actually bones. So, stacks of corn with arm bones instead of ears of corn or pumpkin vines with skulls instead...that kind of thing.


----------

